# Forum Christmas raffle! Kafatek monolith flat!



## coffeechap

Ok folks time for the Christmas raffle and it is rather special as up for grabs is a kafatek flat grinder! This one was purchased for the Forum event at the end of the month and after that event needs to find a new home, so in agreement with Glenn it is going to the forum in a raffle.









Make no bones about it this is one of the very best grinders that you can buy let alone have the chance to win for £20! It will be used by Forum folk on the 26th as part of the grinder day then will be boxed back up ready to be sent to the winner.









Usual Forum raffle rules apply, add your name to a cut and paste of the list, payment will be expected the first week of December and delivery will be in time for Christmas, or before if we get the numbers sooner.

Draw protocols will be disclosed by Glenn nearer the time as will the payment details. 100 entries at £20 per entry, with a Forum donation included.

You will not get another chance to get one of these for £20 so come on folks give it a go, we promise to look after it at the event and keep it in pristine condition. Winner will be responsible for the delivery costs.

All forum members with over 20 posts (at time of posting this thread) are eligible to enter this will only be reviewed if we are struggling to get the number required to complete the draw

Good luck everyone

***Draw Process** - added by Glenn*

We anticipate the draw will take place no earlier than 04 December 2017

This is to give people enough time to pay once the required number of entries (100) has been hit.

Payment will need to be made within 3 days of closing the raffle (eg from 01 December)

Payment to be made via Bank Transfer with your Forum Name as reference

Payment cannot be accepted via Paypal due to their terms and conditions

The draw will take place, with a supervisor (I can share my screen) to adjudicate the process

The winner will be the person whose name is in the row on the spreadsheet occupied by the first Lotto ball on the preceding draw (either Wednesday or Saturday draw) after the second randomisation

We use random.org to randomise the list of names

This list is then randomised again

We do this to ensure there is no bias on the first or last people to enter.

You are entering the raffle on the basis that you understand the rules and the draw process

If you do not, or you do not agree with the draw process, simply do not enter


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffechap


----------



## 4085

1. Coffechap

2. dfk


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )


----------



## CageyH

Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH


----------



## Dylan

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan


----------



## MWJB

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB


----------



## joey24dirt

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. joey24dirt


----------



## Snakehips

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. Snakehips (This and my conical were separated at birth. It's only right they be re-united.)


----------



## kennyboy993

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. joey24dirt

7. Kennyboy993


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993


----------



## LukeT

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT


----------



## arellim

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim


----------



## Stanic

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic


----------



## AndyDClements

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements


----------



## Jony

me where do i pay


----------



## johnealey

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Johnealey


----------



## GingerBen

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Johnealey

15. GingerBen


----------



## coffeechap

Jony said:


> me where do i pay


You don't yet please read the first post!


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen


----------



## Flying_Vee

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15.Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee


----------



## Jony

1. Coffechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Johnealey

15. GingerBen

16. Flying_vee

17. Jony


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee


----------



## Glenn

Please check that you have all read and understood the draw process and the rules

I have already noted that some forum names are incorrect

I will check and fix as many as possible

It is imperative that you take responsibility for this yourself as it causes a bucket load of extra work for me if things are out of place


----------



## Soll

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u ( I can join Cambo n the grinder no machine gang )

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll


----------



## Glenn

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll


----------



## MatBat

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat


----------



## steveholt

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt


----------



## johnbudding

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. johnbudding


----------



## grumpydaddy

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. grumpydaddy


----------



## Thecatlinux

1.Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. thecatlinux


----------



## Thecatlinux

Deleted


----------



## Greenblood

1.Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. thecatlinux

21. Greenblood


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. grumpydaddy

22.thecatlinux


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. grumpydaddy

22. thecatlinux

23. davidbondy


----------



## jlarkin

Could somebody add me to the list please?


----------



## jimbojohn55

1.Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. thecatlinux

21. davidbondy

22. jimbojohn55


----------



## DavidBondy

Thus is getting confusing... too many updates one after the other. I'm not sure where I am now!


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24.greenblood

25. David Bondy

26 jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29.


----------



## christos_geo

Default

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24.greenblood

25. David bondy

26. Christos_geo


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24.greenblood

25. David bondy

26. Christos_geo

27. MediumRoastSteam


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24.greenblood

25. David Bondy

26 jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

39. Tewdric


----------



## Tewdric

See above, thanks Coffeechap! Posted simultaneously, this is a popular one!


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric


----------



## coffeechap

Think the list is correct now


----------



## coffeechap

And almost a third of the way there


----------



## Heligan

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan


----------



## Blackstone

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone


----------



## salty

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty


----------



## Stevied62

salty said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. dfk41
> 
> 3. Mrboots2u
> 
> 4. CageyH
> 
> 5. Dylan
> 
> 6. MWJB
> 
> 7. Snakehips
> 
> 8. Joey24dirt
> 
> 9. Kennyboy993
> 
> 10. LukeT
> 
> 11. arellim
> 
> 12. Stanic
> 
> 13. AndyDClements
> 
> 14. Jony
> 
> 15. Johnealey
> 
> 16. GingerBen
> 
> 17. Flying_vee
> 
> 18. Soll
> 
> 19. MatBat
> 
> 20. Steveholt
> 
> 21. Johnbudding
> 
> 22. grumpydaddy
> 
> 23. Thecatlinux
> 
> 24. Greenblood
> 
> 25. David Bondy
> 
> 26. jimbojohn
> 
> 27. Joelarkin
> 
> 28. Christos_geo
> 
> 29. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 30. Tewdric
> 
> 31. Heligan
> 
> 32. blackstone
> 
> 33. Salty


34. Stevied62


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62


----------



## JackBlackmore

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore


----------



## PPapa

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa


----------



## Simon_S

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s


----------



## Xpenno

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren


----------



## drude

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude


----------



## rob177palmer

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer


----------



## monkey66

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66


----------



## Glenn

Please, please, please - Just cut and paste your forum name - it's not that hard but makes a massive difference to the administration of the raffle

There are already names without numbers or underscores etc


----------



## mazi

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. mazi


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean


----------



## koi

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi


----------



## chip_kara

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara


----------



## Flibster

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster


----------



## mmmatron

]1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron


----------



## coffeechap

Half way there keep it coming


----------



## GaryG

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog


----------



## froggystyle

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy


----------



## Obnic

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic


----------



## MSM

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM


----------



## Liam

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam


----------



## coffeechap

At this rate we might have the draw at the Forum day


----------



## fluffles

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles


----------



## JGF

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF


----------



## coffeechap

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF


----------



## RvB

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB


----------



## adz313

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313


----------



## jlarkin

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

Just amended to match my username...


----------



## Batian

Just a quick thought, have the organisers of this lottery checked that it complies with the Gambling Act 2005?

There are severe penalties for failing to comply and I am told that the coffee is rubbish c/o her Majesty's Pleasure!


----------



## Tewdric

Batian said:


> Just a quick thought, have the organisers of this lottery checked that it complies with the Gambling Act 2005?
> 
> There are severe penalties for failing to comply and I am told that the coffee is rubbish c/o her Majesty's Pleasure!


It's a raffle. The clue is in the name..


----------



## eddie57

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57


----------



## coffeechap

Batian said:


> Just a quick thought, have the organisers of this lottery checked that it complies with the Gambling Act 2005?
> 
> There are severe penalties for failing to comply and I am told that the coffee is rubbish c/o her Majesty's Pleasure!


Glenn has carefully checked all the legal aspects of this and we are completely covered.


----------



## matharon

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon


----------



## Yes Row

On tap a talk

Could I be added please


----------



## MSM

Yes Row said:


> On tap a talk
> 
> Could I be added please


*Done*

*
*

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row


----------



## caffeinejunkie

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie


----------



## russe11

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11


----------



## Orangertange

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange


----------



## MildredM

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM


----------



## coffeechap

Yay two thirds there


----------



## Sharkie

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68.Sharkie


----------



## Stevebee

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68.Sharkie

69.Stevebee


----------



## Jollybean

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68.Sharkie

69.Stevebee


----------



## Batian

Tewdric said:


> It's a raffle. The clue is in the name..


OK. I can live with that. But if you look at the act, you will see a raffle is a lottery. And a lottery must comply with the Gambling Act....

Strange that.

I am not trying to be a spoilsport, but another internet forum I was involved in way back when, was threatened with prosecution for failing to comply.

You never would believe it would you that the gov wants to protect the innocent. (as well raking in fees and taxation for itself!)

The critical things are who can buy tickets, how much they are, and the value of the prize, and where any profits go.

Simples! The clue is in the Act!


----------



## coffeechap

Prize is the same price as the tickets so no profit at all and a donation will go to the Forum from the money received to contribute to the ongoing running costs


----------



## BaggaZee

...


----------



## BaggaZee

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68.Sharkie

69.Stevebee

70. BaggaZee


----------



## Grahamg

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg


----------



## hotmetal

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal


----------



## malling

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling


----------



## coffeechap

Keep it coming folks almost 3 quarters there


----------



## Phobic

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic


----------



## Phil104

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104


----------



## coffeechap

Now the hard part 25 more entries to go


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I have been dithering as I only drink brewed, I am on my mobile with tapatalk so could someone please assist me and add me to the list.


----------



## coffeechap

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg


----------



## coffeechap

Into the last quarter keep it coming folks, such an amazing grindernup for grabs


----------



## coffeechap

Where's @Spukey when you need him


----------



## paul whu

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu


----------



## PPapa

coffeechap said:


> Where's @Spukey when you need him


 @GCGlasgow is missing as well


----------



## h1udd

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd


----------



## Asgross

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> Where's @Spukey when you need him


Don't the scriptures teach us that Spukey likes a raffle ?


----------



## Danm

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm


----------



## coffeechap

20 to go on the home stretch now


----------



## joey24dirt

Interested @JimBean1 ?


----------



## u2jewel

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel


----------



## coffeechap

Into the teens !!!!


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Into the teens !!!!


stop telling us about your grubby fantasies.......


----------



## Phobic

oh my


----------



## coffeechap

Phobic said:


> oh my


Indeed


----------



## robti

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti


----------



## mcrmfc

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82.Robti

83. mcrmfc


----------



## Slee

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82.Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee


----------



## coffeechap

I recon this could be closed out by the weekend


----------



## coffeechap

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben


----------



## CamV6

1. Coffeechap

2. dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. CageyH

5. Dylan

6. MWJB

7. Snakehips

8. Joey24dirt

9. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. Joelarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41.rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jellybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. CamV6


----------



## coffeechap

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6


----------



## dwalsh1

coffeechap said:


> 01. Coffeechap
> 
> 02. dfk41
> 
> 03. Mrboots2u
> 
> 04. CageyH
> 
> 05. Dylan
> 
> 06. MWJB
> 
> 07. Snakehips
> 
> 08. Joey24dirt
> 
> 09. Kennyboy993
> 
> 10. LukeT
> 
> 11. arellim
> 
> 12. Stanic
> 
> 13. AndyDClements
> 
> 14. Jony
> 
> 15. Johnealey
> 
> 16. GingerBen
> 
> 17. Flying_vee
> 
> 18. Soll
> 
> 19. MatBat
> 
> 20. Steveholt
> 
> 21. Johnbudding
> 
> 22. grumpydaddy
> 
> 23. Thecatlinux
> 
> 24. Greenblood
> 
> 25. David Bondy
> 
> 26. jimbojohn
> 
> 27. jlarkin
> 
> 28. Christos_geo
> 
> 29. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 30. Tewdric
> 
> 31. Heligan
> 
> 32. blackstone
> 
> 33. Salty
> 
> 34. Stevied62
> 
> 35. Jackblackmore
> 
> 36. PPapa
> 
> 37. Simon_s
> 
> 38. Xpenno
> 
> 39. Daren
> 
> 40. drude
> 
> 41. rob177palmer
> 
> 42. Monkey66
> 
> 43. Mazi
> 
> 44. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 45. UbiquitousPhoton
> 
> 46. Jollybean
> 
> 47. koi
> 
> 48. chip_kara
> 
> 49. Flibster
> 
> 50. Mmmatron
> 
> 51. GaryG
> 
> 52. working dog
> 
> 53. Froggy
> 
> 54. Obnic
> 
> 55. MSM
> 
> 56. Liam
> 
> 57. fluffles
> 
> 58. JGF
> 
> 59. RvB
> 
> 60. adz313
> 
> 61. eddie57
> 
> 62. matharon
> 
> 63. Yes Row
> 
> 64. caffeinejunkie
> 
> 65. russe11
> 
> 66. Orangertange
> 
> 67. MildredM
> 
> 68. Sharkie
> 
> 69. Stevebee
> 
> 70. BaggaZee
> 
> 71. Grahamg
> 
> 72. hotmetal
> 
> 73. malling
> 
> 74. Phobic
> 
> 75. Phil104
> 
> 76. Hairy_Hogg
> 
> 77. paul whu
> 
> 78. H1udd
> 
> 79. Asgross
> 
> 80. danm
> 
> 81. u2jewel
> 
> 82. Robti
> 
> 83. mcrmfc
> 
> 84. Slee
> 
> 85. Bigben
> 
> 87. Camv6


dwalsh1


----------



## coffeechap

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1


----------



## Mr Kirk

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk


----------



## Mmiah

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk

90. Mmiah


----------



## 4085

@Nod


----------



## Deejaysuave

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk

90. Mmiah

91. Deejaysuave


----------



## cambosheff

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk

90. Mmiah

91. Deejaysuave

92. cambosheff


----------



## Nod

cambosheff said:


> 01. Coffeechap
> 
> 02. dfk41
> 
> 03. Mrboots2u
> 
> 04. CageyH
> 
> 05. Dylan
> 
> 06. MWJB
> 
> 07. Snakehips
> 
> 08. Joey24dirt
> 
> 09. Kennyboy993
> 
> 10. LukeT
> 
> 11. arellim
> 
> 12. Stanic
> 
> 13. AndyDClements
> 
> 14. Jony
> 
> 15. Johnealey
> 
> 16. GingerBen
> 
> 17. Flying_vee
> 
> 18. Soll
> 
> 19. MatBat
> 
> 20. Steveholt
> 
> 21. Johnbudding
> 
> 22. grumpydaddy
> 
> 23. Thecatlinux
> 
> 24. Greenblood
> 
> 25. David Bondy
> 
> 26. jimbojohn
> 
> 27. jlarkin
> 
> 28. Christos_geo
> 
> 29. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 30. Tewdric
> 
> 31. Heligan
> 
> 32. blackstone
> 
> 33. Salty
> 
> 34. Stevied62
> 
> 35. Jackblackmore
> 
> 36. PPapa
> 
> 37. Simon_s
> 
> 38. Xpenno
> 
> 39. Daren
> 
> 40. drude
> 
> 41. rob177palmer
> 
> 42. Monkey66
> 
> 43. Mazi
> 
> 44. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 45. UbiquitousPhoton
> 
> 46. Jollybean
> 
> 47. koi
> 
> 48. chip_kara
> 
> 49. Flibster
> 
> 50. Mmmatron
> 
> 51. GaryG
> 
> 52. working dog
> 
> 53. Froggy
> 
> 54. Obnic
> 
> 55. MSM
> 
> 56. Liam
> 
> 57. fluffles
> 
> 58. JGF
> 
> 59. RvB
> 
> 60. adz313
> 
> 61. eddie57
> 
> 62. matharon
> 
> 63. Yes Row
> 
> 64. caffeinejunkie
> 
> 65. russe11
> 
> 66. Orangertange
> 
> 67. MildredM
> 
> 68. Sharkie
> 
> 69. Stevebee
> 
> 70. BaggaZee
> 
> 71. Grahamg
> 
> 72. hotmetal
> 
> 73. malling
> 
> 74. Phobic
> 
> 75. Phil104
> 
> 76. Hairy_Hogg
> 
> 77. paul whu
> 
> 78. H1udd
> 
> 79. Asgross
> 
> 80. danm
> 
> 81. u2jewel
> 
> 82. Robti
> 
> 83. mcrmfc
> 
> 84. Slee
> 
> 85. Bigben
> 
> 87. Camv6
> 
> 88. Dwalsh1
> 
> 89. Mr Kirk
> 
> 90. Mmiah
> 
> 91. Deejaysuave
> 
> 92. cambosheff


93. Nod


----------



## Nod

Thanks dfk - meant to sign up for this... I will prompt d_lash


----------



## bronc

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk

90. Mmiah

91. Deejaysuave

92. cambosheff

93. Nod

94. bronc


----------



## AdzJackson

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk

90. Mmiah

91. Deejaysuave

92. cambosheff

93. Nod

94. bronc

95. AdzJackson


----------



## coffeechap

5 more place left!!!!


----------



## d_lash

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk

90. Mmiah

91. Deejaysuave

92. cambosheff

93. Nod

94. bronc

95. AdzJackson

96. d_lash


----------



## shannigan

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk

90. Mmiah

91. Deejaysuave

92. cambosheff

93. Nod

94. bronc

95. AdzJackson

96. d_lash

97. shannigan


----------



## scottomus

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk

90. Mmiah

91. Deejaysuave

92. cambosheff

93. Nod

94. bronc

95. AdzJackson

96. d_lash

97.Scottomus


----------



## Jollybean

86 is missing so one more space to add


----------



## tohenk2

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

87. Camv6

88. Dwalsh1

89. Mr Kirk

90. Mmiah

91. Deejaysuave

92. cambosheff

93. Nod

94. bronc

95. AdzJackson

96. d_lash

97. tohenk2


----------



## 4085

97 needs added correctly

tohenk2

Scottomus

shenanigan

all claim it


----------



## malling

86 is not assigned!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

86. Camv6

87. Dwalsh1

88. Mr Kirk

89. Mmiah

90. Deejaysuave

91. cambosheff

92. Nod

93. bronc

94. AdzJackson

95. d_lash

96. tohenk2


----------



## The Systemic Kid

malling said:


> 86 is not assigned!!!


Now sorted.


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Now sorted.


missed scottomus off!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. H1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

86. Camv6

87. Dwalsh1

88. Mr Kirk

89. Mmiah

90. Deejaysuave

91. cambosheff

92. Nod

93. bronc

94. AdzJackson

95. d_lash

96. Scottomus

97. tohenk2


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> missed scottomus off!


Now sorted - thanks David.


----------



## shannigan

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. h1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

86. Camv6

87. Dwalsh1

88. Mr Kirk

89. Mmiah

90. Deejaysuave

91. cambosheff

92. Nod

93. bronc

94. AdzJackson

95. d_lash

96. Scottomus

97. tohenk2

98. shannigan


----------



## MildredM

78: H1udd should be h1udd (I daren't touch it)!


----------



## Tewdric

Oooh the tension!

I've put my order in for some gourmet, artisan, single varietal popcorn ready for the draw.


----------



## Dunx90

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. h1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

86. Camv6

87. Dwalsh1

88. Mr Kirk

89. Mmiah

90. Deejaysuave

91. cambosheff

92. Nod

93. bronc

94. AdzJackson

95. d_lash

96. Scottomus

97. tohenk2

98. shannigan

99. Dunx90


----------



## GCGlasgow

01. Coffeechap

02. dfk41

03. Mrboots2u

04. CageyH

05. Dylan

06. MWJB

07. Snakehips

08. Joey24dirt

09. Kennyboy993

10. LukeT

11. arellim

12. Stanic

13. AndyDClements

14. Jony

15. Johnealey

16. GingerBen

17. Flying_vee

18. Soll

19. MatBat

20. Steveholt

21. Johnbudding

22. grumpydaddy

23. Thecatlinux

24. Greenblood

25. David Bondy

26. jimbojohn

27. jlarkin

28. Christos_geo

29. MediumRoastSteam

30. Tewdric

31. Heligan

32. blackstone

33. Salty

34. Stevied62

35. Jackblackmore

36. PPapa

37. Simon_s

38. Xpenno

39. Daren

40. drude

41. rob177palmer

42. Monkey66

43. Mazi

44. Urbanbumpkin

45. UbiquitousPhoton

46. Jollybean

47. koi

48. chip_kara

49. Flibster

50. Mmmatron

51. GaryG

52. working dog

53. Froggy

54. Obnic

55. MSM

56. Liam

57. fluffles

58. JGF

59. RvB

60. adz313

61. eddie57

62. matharon

63. Yes Row

64. caffeinejunkie

65. russe11

66. Orangertange

67. MildredM

68. Sharkie

69. Stevebee

70. BaggaZee

71. Grahamg

72. hotmetal

73. malling

74. Phobic

75. Phil104

76. Hairy_Hogg

77. paul whu

78. h1udd

79. Asgross

80. danm

81. u2jewel

82. Robti

83. mcrmfc

84. Slee

85. Bigben

86. Camv6

87. Dwalsh1

88. Mr Kirk

89. Mmiah

90. Deejaysuave

91. cambosheff

92. Nod

93. bronc

94. AdzJackson

95. d_lash

96. Scottomus

97. tohenk2

98. shannigan

99. Dunx90

100. GCGlasgow

I'll take the last spot


----------



## Glenn

Brilliant - thanks all

I will now prepare the payment details email that will be sent out tomorrow (18th Nov)


----------



## arellim

Glenn said:


> Brilliant - thanks all
> 
> I will now prepare the payment details email that will be sent out tomorrow (18th Nov)


I guess you pull the email addresses from our initial registration details? (or is it a Private message?) Regardless, I'll check I've set it up properly...


----------



## Glenn

I will send a PM to everyone

Just working on the list and checking the names are all correct


----------



## Glenn

Payment details have just been sent to all 100 raffle entrants

For transparency;

The draw will take place on 04 December at 2100

Payment to be made via Bank Transfer with your Forum Name as reference

Payment cannot be accepted via Paypal due to their terms and conditions

Please make payment as swiftly as possible

DO NOT PM ME - OR POST TO SAY YOU HAVE PAID - this is very important

DO NOT POST ASKING WHO IS YET TO PAY - this is also very important

DO NOT POST ASKING TO NAME AND SHAME ANYONE WHO HAS NOT YET PAID - this is extremely important

Good luck to all who have entered

Also, a massive thank you to @coffeechap for arranging this superb prize


----------



## Glenn

The thread will now be locked until a few days prior to the draw


----------



## Glenn

80 Entrants have now paid

20 to go

If your name was in the list above and you haven't yet paid please check your PM for full instructions


----------



## Glenn

PM sent to all who have not yet paid

17 remaining


----------



## Glenn

**Update**

1 payment to come in (and they are aware of the urgency)

Looks like the draw is on!

Opening the thread again

Don't speculate as to who the last person is or you may find yourself without forum access for a period of time...


----------



## Mmiah

I'm well excited for this, don't usually do raffles but this prize is great 1/100 odds are pretty good


----------



## coffeechap

Good luck everyone, she is boxed and ready to find a new home


----------



## salty

coffeechap said:


> Good luck everyone, she is hold and ready to find a new home


Awesome - likewise - although I've already cleared a spot on the worktop for it so...


----------



## joey24dirt

Ahh can't wait. Good luck everyone


----------



## AdzJackson

Good luck all! Never entered a raffle like this before!


----------



## GingerBen

This is genuinely exciting!


----------



## salty

Getting close now...the excitement builds


----------



## Liam

Very excited for 9 o'clock tomorrow! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mmiah

what time is the draw?


----------



## coffeechap

9pm


----------



## johnbudding

I've had a few grinder related issues over the past few weeks so I've got everything crossed for 9pm!


----------



## u2jewel

I thought the days of waking up at obscene hours in the morning was over till March next year until F1 '18 season kicks off..

My time zone is +7gmt, which makes it 4 am for the draw for me...

How and where is winner going to be announced? Here on this thread?


----------



## coffeechap

Winner is always announced on the thread


----------



## coffeechap

Someone is going to be an exceptionally lucky person tonight!


----------



## Mmiah

5hrs to go!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Anyone else prepped their bench for this little beauty?


----------



## Jony

Oh yes I have!! lets commence


----------



## coffeechap

At least it only needs a small space so not too much for the other 99 to get back to normal


----------



## Stevied62

So exciting need to do this every year







opcorn:


----------



## Jony

I know one thing who ever wins, Ears will be burning!! not that I'm a bad loooser,haha


----------



## malling

Plenty of space for it


----------



## Glenn

The draw should take place before 9:30pm tonight

I will pop on the thread shortly after 9pm to confirm the process for those who are first timers.


----------



## arellim

Exciting!


----------



## Mmiah

Time feels like it is standing still. Less than 2 hours to go


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm expecting an oscar winner style speech from whoever does win


----------



## Jony

The worse thing that could happen to you coffee Guru's, is going to newbie. This is going to be good


----------



## Mmiah

joey24dirt said:


> I'm expecting an oscar winner style speech from whoever does win


I agree. Winner has to do a proper speech


----------



## kennyboy993

I can't win - my wife would never believe I didn't spend a fortune on it


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha! Yeah that would be ironic, just the job to go with a nice Delonghi and full set of 'perfect crema' baskets!

But if they win it fair and square, then that's the luck of the draw. They can put all their grinder budget into a machine.

Equally - imagine if one of the Kafatek Krew, Monolith Massive or whatever - win it. Conic and flat side by side - hmm which is best for decaf? That would be a legendary setup!


----------



## kennyboy993

Monolith massive - very good


----------



## Stanic

kennyboy993 said:


> I can't win - my wife would never believe I didn't spend a fortune on it


yeah, I would be in similar situation lol, I'd probably tell her it cost me like 300 euro


----------



## Flying_Vee

coffeechap said:


> Anyone else prepped their bench for this little beauty?


I'd filled the last of my coffee gear real estate allowance with the towering E8 and it's a bit early to joke about another grinder in the Vee household.

Feeling confident though with a perfect 100% success rate on forum competitions entered so far (Joe's superlatives, the LSOL book and forum day raffle).

Will there be a stewards enquiry if I win again, is there a cup and saucer for second prize?


----------



## Mmiah

I told my wife about the raffle otherwise if i won and came home with a 2k grinder she would ask too many questions


----------



## Glenn

The draw will be prepped a few minutes after 9pm.

Be right back...


----------



## tohenk2

The suspense


----------



## Mmiah

tohenk2 said:


> The suspense


Hitting refresh every 5 seconds


----------



## Glenn

Ok, getting set up.

But, before we start, I'd like to say a huge thank you to @coffeechap for putting the prize together

Here's a quick recap of how we get to the winner

The winner will be the person whose name is in the row on the spreadsheet occupied by the first Lotto ball on the preceding draw (Saturday draw) after the second randomisation

We use random.org to randomise the list of names

This list is then randomised again

We do this to ensure there is no bias on the first or last people to enter.

The first ball out on Saturday was number 9


----------



## Glenn

Good luck to all who entered!


----------



## CageyH

There can be only one....

Thanks to all that made this happen, and good luck to my fellow competitors.

May it serve the winner well!


----------



## johnbudding

My fingers are crossed, but good luck to everyone who entered! It's great that we get raffles like these, thanks again to coffeechap and Glenn and anyone else who was involved!


----------



## Stanic

Good luck to all!


----------



## Liam

Good luck everyone! The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Glenn

Crikey - refresh rates are through the roof

43 people online watching the draw all pressing F5


----------



## Glenn

The winner of tonight's prize, the lovely Kafatek grinder is ...


----------



## malling

Oh so exciting


----------



## Glenn

Congratulations @d_lash


----------



## Stanic

Good grinding!


----------



## Dylan

Ahh well, no 5th grinder for me. The GF will be pleased.

Congrats d_lash!


----------



## joey24dirt

Congrats!! Not gutted at all haha


----------



## MWJB

Well done d_lash!


----------



## malling

Congrats


----------



## tohenk2

Congratulations


----------



## hotmetal

Well done!


----------



## MSM

Congrats d_lash


----------



## Mmiah

Well done!!


----------



## Glenn

Thank you to all who entered

Here are the draw entries

Word Version

Spreadsheet


----------



## Liam

Congrats d_lash! Happy grinding!

Thanks to everyone who put this together too. Great chance for someone to get hold of a dream piece of kit.


----------



## johnbudding

Well done d_lash! Lucky lucky person!


----------



## BaggaZee

Happy Christmas d_lash!


----------



## u2jewel

happy for u d_lash


----------



## salty

well done @d_lash and thanks to Glenn and Dave for organising. Nothing to stop me buying another grinder now


----------



## u2jewel

salty said:


> well done @d_lash and thanks to Glenn and Dave for organising. Nothing to stop me buying another grinder now


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Jony

time and a little tear in my eye,not for the winner,hahaha well done


----------



## Flying_Vee

Speeeeeech


----------



## Glenn

@Jony - you were in the hot seat on Random1


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Congrats!


----------



## Nod

Unbelievable!! A massive win for one of the Plymouth Coffee gang!! Massive Congrats d_lash!!!


----------



## Jony

Glenn said:


> @Jony - you were in the hot seat on Random1


Now I am in full bloom crying


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Early Christmas presents D_lash. Nice one dude!


----------



## Heligan

Congratulations d_lash! That might even cure upgradeitis for a while.... Huge thanks as always to Dave and Glenn for organising.


----------



## d_lash

Glenn said:


> Congratulations @d_lash


Jeepers!


----------



## johnealey

Congrats @d_lash lovely grinder

John


----------



## MildredM

Huge congratulations


----------



## Nod

D_lash... I think we all want a speech!


----------



## GingerBen

Congratulations and thanks for organising to all those involved.


----------



## Glenn

@d_lash - Please contact @coffeechap to arrange delivery (at your cost)

Photos of the grinder in situ please


----------



## d_lash

Huge thanks of course to Glenn and Dave and to everyone that entered.

Got it a cracking Christmas coming up. Going to lose some muscle in my right shoulder now I won't be working those LSOLs with the HG, though. I'll make up for by high fining everyone I see for a bit.

As for the upgraditis: what more could a new grinder need other than a bunch of other new stuff to go with it?!

?


----------



## Nod

Thanks to Coffeechap and all for arranging the raffle... they are always so exciting....


----------



## fatboyslim

d_lash said:


> Huge thanks of course to Glenn and Dave and to everyone that entered.
> 
> Got it a cracking Christmas coming up. Going to lose some muscle in my right shoulder now I won't be working those LSOLs with the HG, though. I'll make up for by high fining everyone I see for a bit.
> 
> As for the upgraditis: what more could a new grinder need other than a bunch of other new stuff to go with it?!


Dosing funnel might be a good idea! Congrats


----------



## Jony

If this one was exciting, cannot wait for the next one, coffee on you next time I,m in Plymouth


----------



## Daren

Arse


----------



## chip_kara

Congrats to d_lash and thanks to coffeechap


----------



## Daren

The swear filter just stop me posting my disappointment!

Congratulations dlash


----------



## Yes Row

Congratulations and many thanks the Dave and Glenn


----------



## Snakehips

Congratulations d_lash Enjoy!!

Thanks also to Dave and Glenn !


----------



## LukeT

Congratulations d_lash! What an amazing prize. What am I going to put in that gap in my kitchen now?


----------



## Thecatlinux

You're not going to be disappointed with this prize , a lovely piece of kit . Well done fella ,

I guess this means me helping old ladies across the road , the rescue of small animals and generally being nice to people for the last fortnight has counted for nothing.


----------



## Phil104

Another great raffle - thanks coffeechap and Glenn - and good for you d_lash.


----------



## DavidBondy

Oh well! I guess with my new Titus, I'd have had to decide which one to use! Well done d_lash and thanks to Coffeechap and Glenn!

David


----------



## coffeechap

one bloody place away!, I think i deserve to at least win one of these raffles! congrats to d_lash you will absolutely love thus grinder and much better than your mates!


----------



## d_lash

coffeechap said:


> one bloody place away!, I think i deserve to at least win one of these raffles! congrats to d_lash you will absolutely love thus grinder and much better than your mates!


I might let him come round and admire it once or twice.

Have spent the last hour bouncing round google and getting ever more excited. What a prize!


----------



## Jollybean

Well done d_lash. It's a great piece of kit. Many congratulations


----------



## mmmatron

Congrats d_lash, and big thanks to Dave and Glen, another superb raffle.

Back to stalking the Kafatek page for the preorder dates...


----------



## 4515

congratulations d_lash

enjoy the grinder


----------



## coffeechap

This seems apt


----------



## eddie57

congratulations d_lash well-done mate


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Congratulations d_lash


----------



## arellim

Yes- really happy for the winner (d_lash). Would love to hear how you get on with it if you have the time to give a little review/overview!


----------



## AndyDClements

I feel sorry for d_lash, think of the expense of a machine to pair with it, even a suitable machine now just has to be replaced as it must not be out-shone by a brand new grinder.


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> This seems apt


A very lucky man indeed


----------



## d_lash

You're right, it's terrible. I'm already dreaming of something lovely and levery to match with it. This could get expensive.


----------



## Jony

@d_lash Lever just popped up in the For sale area


----------



## malling

You are welcome to send it to be free of charge, then you don't have those concerns any longer


----------



## iroko

Congrats d_lash, Fantastic grinder, enjoy.


----------



## grumpydaddy

d_lash said:


> You're right, it's terrible. I'm already dreaming of something lovely and levery to match with it. This could get expensive.


If you still want to explore this in January (end of), I am moving so maybe you could borrow my old lever for a few days...... you lucky sonofa...... well done you


----------



## koi

Congratulations, not jealous at all...


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Congrats d_lash, and big thanks to Dave and Glen, another superb raffle.
> 
> Back to stalking the Kafatek page for the preorder dates...


Open for pre orders NOW


----------



## Jony

Not until Saturday at 20.30, or did I miss read the email.


----------



## MildredM

Sorry, you are correct. I only read the first bit of the email on my Watch


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> Open for pre orders NOW


Eeek!


----------



## robti

Okay I have calmed down enough to give you a belated well done on winning( god that brought bile up):dummy:but seriously hope you enjoy it in good health


----------



## d_lash

robti said:


> Okay I have calmed down enough to give you a belated well done on winning( god that brought bile up):dummy:but seriously hope you enjoy it in good health


Put that voodoo doll down right now!

Thanks. Picking up from coffeechap this Saturday. Very excited but I'll be spending the following week at my parents, so it'll be brew only initially. I'm going to mull over their likely reaction if I were to bring the espresso machine with me. It'll reduce the space in the car for Xmas presents, but they can wait, right?


----------



## salty

Nothing to mull - definitely take the espresso machine - no brainer. Remember the other 99 of us who bought you it want to know how you get on with it


----------



## AndyDClements

So, you'd delay the presents in order to spread the season of goodwill to a longer period of time. Oh, that's so thoughtful of you.

I'm sure the above is the reaction you'd get, so I'd go for it. To put this in context, I received a present at work, it included a mood book thing (where you display on your desk which one of c30 moods you are experiencing) and a voodoo doll with with pins. It is therefore possible that my view is not that of the majority of people.


----------



## Jony

salty said:


> Nothing to mull - definitely take the espresso machine - no brainer. Remember the other 99 of us who bought you it want to know how you get on with it


 yep that's a painful reminder:dummy:


----------



## d_lash

Well, I finally got my mitts on the übergrinder! Thanks again @coffeechap, shame there wasn't more time for a handover - another time, maybe.

Unfortunately, the Brewtus decided this morning would be a good time for its pump to go properly haywire, which wasn't a great start. Fortunately I had seen the harbingers of this in the crema recently and had a new one ready to install. Phew!

Having done that, this afternoon I've dialled in some Roundhill Unit 14 and some good old Rocko Mountain from Coffee Compass. First impressions are of a lot more punch / brightness / clarity (I'm not good at describing these things) compared to what I'm used to. Certainly a noticeable difference, but then perhaps you'd expect that going from conical to flat anyway. Its an awesome machine obviously and the workflow is going to be fantastic.

I've prepared you all a Entertaining Video of day 1's coffee making. Please don't judge the technique to harshly, I was doing most of it one handed! Oh yeah and I should have tidied up the bench a bit first...


----------



## johnealey

Quality! Glad you enjoying it, is a cracking grinder.

John


----------



## Stanic

Great video, lol

Good to see it's getting a good use


----------



## Nod

Ha! Great vid and a perfect soundtrack... can't wait to get stuck into a few Coffee with you over Christmas!! Nice one!


----------



## 4515

Nice video ... and yes, I did stand up throughout

I now have the urge to play The Messiah here (again)


----------

